# Mail : accusés de réception (une solution)



## selenien (31 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
j'ai trouvé un petit lien sur internet d'une personne qui propose de coller à l&#8217;email d&#8217;envoi la commande de demande d&#8217;accusé de réception.

Je vous fais partager le lien.

http://macamour.com/blog/2011/06/08/get-read-receipts-in-mac-os-x-mail/ (liens en anglais)



----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question de Mail, logiciel de messagerie internet, et de ses fonctionnalités. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## rvincent54 (31 Août 2011)

Salut

Sympa le lien mais je trouve que les explications sont pas très clairs... enfin moi j'ai pas tout compris


----------



## ci94 (31 Août 2011)

rvincent54 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Sympa le lien mais je trouve que les explications sont pas très clairs... enfin moi j'ai pas tout compris


Bonjour,
Ne comprenant pas bien l'anglais, je sèche aussi, notamment que veut dire :
"Open Terminal.
Type *defaults read com.apple.mail UserHeaders*"

Merci d'avance pour les explications.
ci94
NB j'utilise un iMAC avec SNOW LEOPARD et MAIL 4.5


----------



## Aliboron (31 Août 2011)

_Open Terminal_ : *Ouvrir le Terminal* (une application que tu trouves dans /Applications/Utilitaires)
_Type_ : *Saisir* (autrement dit : taper sur le clavier - mais le copier-coller n'est pas interdit).


----------



## ci94 (1 Septembre 2011)

Aliboron a dit:


> _Open Terminal_ : *Ouvrir le Terminal* (une application que tu trouves dans /Applications/Utilitaires)
> _Type_ : *Saisir* (autrement dit : taper sur le clavier - mais le copier-coller n'est pas interdit).



Bonsoir Bernard,
Merci pour vos explications.
Il me semble bien avoir exécuté ce qui était demandé (voir ci-dessous* ce que j'ai écrit dans terminal) mais je n'ai pas trouvé l'endroit où insérer la demande d'accusé de réception.
Est-ce normal ? dans la négative pourriez-vous m'indiquer la marche à suivre ?
Merci d'avance.
ci 94
* Last login: Thu Sep  1 00:05:14 on ttys000
imac-de-XXXX:~ XXXX$ defaults read com.apple.mail UserHeaders2011-09-01 00:22:01.676 defaults[1462:903] 
The domain/default pair of (com.apple.mail, UserHeaders) does not exist
imac-de-XXXX:~ XXXX$ defaults write com.apple.mail UserHeaders {Disposition-Notification-To ="XXXX<YYYY>"; }'> 
NB : XXXX = mon nom
YYYY = mon adresse e-mail


----------



## Aliboron (1 Septembre 2011)

ci94 a dit:


> je n'ai pas trouvé l'endroit où insérer la demande d'accusé de réception.
> Est-ce normal ? dans la négative pourriez-vous m'indiquer la marche à suivre ?


??? C'est la deuxième ligne saisie dans le Terminal qui est "l'endroit où insérer la demande d'AR". 

Maintenant, il n'y a rien de spectaculaire à attendre de plus. La ligne "Disposition-Notification-To" apparaît-elle dans les en-têtes des messages que tu envoies ou pas ?


----------



## ci94 (1 Septembre 2011)

Aliboron a dit:


> ??? C'est la deuxième ligne saisie dans le Terminal qui est "l'endroit où insérer la demande d'AR".
> 
> Maintenant, il n'y a rien de spectaculaire à attendre de plus. La ligne "Disposition-Notification-To" apparaît-elle dans les en-têtes des messages que tu envoies ou pas ?



Bonjour, 
1 - étant un béotien en informatique, je ne comprend pas quelle est cette deuxième ligne.
Est-ce
imac-de-XXXX:~ ? dans ce cas où puis-je le trouver ?
dans la négative, pourriez-vous être un peu plus précis ?
2 - j'ai introduit l'en-tête : "Disposition-Notification-To" dans 
MAIL ; PRÉFÉRENCES ; PRÉSENTATION ; EN-TÊTES ; PERSONNALISER, ; mais je ne le vois pas apparaître quand j'écris un message.
Est-ce que cette en-tête devrait aussi apparaître dans les messages reçus ?
Merci d'avance.
ci94


----------



## Aliboron (1 Septembre 2011)

ci94 a dit:


> 1 - étant un béotien en informatique, je ne comprend pas quelle est cette deuxième ligne.
> Est-ce imac-de-XXXX:~ ? dans ce cas où puis-je le trouver ?
> dans la négative, pourriez-vous être un peu plus précis ?


In French quotidien "deuxième ligne saisie" signifie habituellement "la deuxième ligne (que tu as) tapée sur ton clavier (avec tes doigts)". Autrement dit celle-ci (d'après ce que tu as indiqué) :
*defaults write com.apple.mail UserHeaders &#8216;{&#8220;Disposition-Notification-To&#8221; ="XXXX<YYYY>"; }'*

C'est par cette ligne que tu insères dans le fichier de préférences de Mail la ligne qui déclenchera l'ajout systématique de l'en-tête supplémentaire dans tous les messages. Opération à faire après avoir quitté Mail, rappelons-le (comme toute manip sur les préférences)



ci94 a dit:


> 2 - j'ai introduit l'en-tête : "Disposition-Notification-To" dans
> MAIL ; PRÉFÉRENCES ; PRÉSENTATION ; EN-TÊTES ; PERSONNALISER, ; mais je ne le vois pas apparaître quand j'écris un message.


De mémoire, il faut au moins enregistrer le message comme brouillon pour voir les en-têtes supplémentaires. Sinon, c'est dans les messages envoyés que tu vas les trouver.



ci94 a dit:


> Est-ce que cette en-tête devrait aussi apparaître dans les messages reçus ?


Non, bien sûr, ou du moins uniquement dans les en-têtes des messages de tes correspondants qui demanderaient eux aussi un AR. C'est à dire une minorité...


----------



## ci94 (1 Septembre 2011)

Aliboron a dit:


> In French quotidien "deuxième ligne saisie" signifie habituellement "la deuxième ligne (que tu as) tapée sur ton clavier (avec tes doigts)". Autrement dit celle-ci (d'après ce que tu as indiqué) :
> *defaults write com.apple.mail UserHeaders {Disposition-Notification-To ="XXXX<YYYY>"; }'*
> 
> C'est par cette ligne que tu insères dans le fichier de préférences de Mail la ligne qui déclenchera l'ajout systématique de l'en-tête supplémentaire dans tous les messages. Opération à faire après avoir quitté Mail, rappelons-le (comme toute manip sur les préférences)
> ...



Re-bonjour,
Merci pour ta réponse.
tu m'écris :
C_*'est par cette ligne que tu insères dans le fichier de préférences de Mail la ligne qui déclenchera l'ajout systématique de l'en-tête supplémentaire dans tous les messages. Opération à faire après avoir quitté Mail, rappelons-le (comme toute manip sur les préférences)*_
Je ne trouve les préfrences de MAIL qu'en ouvrant MAIL ; PRÉSENTATTION ; EN-TÊTE ; PERSONNALISER.
Dans APPLICATIONS je n'ai que MAIL.app
Dans BIBLIOTHÈQUE ; PRÉFÉRENCES, il n'y a pas de dossier MAIL.
Où puis-je trouver *ce fichier de préférences de MAIL*
Merci d'avance
ci94


----------



## Aliboron (1 Septembre 2011)

ci94 a dit:


> Où puis-je trouver ce fichier de préférences de MAIL


Le fichier de préférences en question (com.apple.mail.plist) se trouve, comme tout bon fichier de préférences qui se respecte, dans le dossier ~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/ (où la tilde ~ symbolise le compte utilisateur, la "petite maison"). Je doute que ça te serve à grand chose toute fois (ce n'est pas vraiment un fichier "user friendly", c'est plutôt technique)

On peut te recommander de jeter un oeil sur des sites comme Rhinos-mac ou Débuter sur Mac, ça te permettra de mieux appréhender les fonctionnements de base de Mac OS X et des applications les plus courantes.


----------



## ci94 (1 Septembre 2011)

Aliboron a dit:


> Le fichier de préférences en question (com.apple.mail.plist) se trouve, comme tout bon fichier de préférences qui se respecte, dans le dossier ~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/ (où la tilde ~ symbolise le compte utilisateur, la "petite maison"). Je doute que ça te serve à grand chose toute fois (ce n'est pas vraiment un fichier "user friendly", c'est plutôt technique)
> 
> On peut te recommander de jeter un oeil sur des sites comme Rhinos-mac ou Débuter sur Mac, ça te permettra de mieux appréhender les fonctionnements de base de Mac OS X et des applications les plus courantes.



Bonsoir Bernard,
Merci pour vos nombreus et patients conseils et explications.

Rhinos-mac semble présenter une possibilité (complexe, mais assez détaillée) d'installation d'un AR sur Snow Léopard :
"http://www.competencemac.com/Comment-savoir-si-un-email-a-ete-recu-et-lu_a1329.html"
"http://cuk.ch/articles/2966"

Par contre, Débutersurmac, ne parle pas d'AR et est limité à "Leopard".
En ce qui concerne le fichier "com.apple.mail.plist", ce n'est effectivement pas dans mes compétences
Salutations.
ci94


----------



## Mandree (31 Octobre 2011)

Mais.... si on envoie à un compte Gmail (qui ne gère pas les accusés réception) c'est un coup d'épée dans l'eau, le destinataire ne sait même pas que vous en avez demandé un ! Sauf si vous l'écrivez en toute lettre dans le corps du message.

Et, on ne peut paramétrer (sauf à utiliser le terminal à chaque fois... et ça peut devenir fastidieux !) la demande d'accusé réception au besoin. C'est pour tous les mails ou pour aucun 

Du coup, quand je veux un accusé réception (quel que soit le logiciel que j'utilise) j'écris une petite phrase en ce sens dans le corps du message "merci d'accuser réception de ce message  par retour de mail".

Merci tout de même pour le lien vers ce tutoriel !


----------



## lepetitpiero (31 Octobre 2011)

sinon la solution basique c'est d'utiliser un autre client de messagerie genre thunderbird. Mais comme dit plus haut si la personne à qui tu envoies l'e-mail utilise Mail ( sur mac) ou un compte gmail... pas d'AR.


----------



## macosxx (2 Février 2012)

Bonjour, 

existe t il avec LION la possibilité d'envoyer un email en accusé de réception ?
si oui comment?
et le destinataire a t il la possibilité d'éviter l'AR ?
merci


----------



## ci94 (5 Octobre 2014)

macosxx a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> existe t il avec LION la possibilité d'envoyer un email en accusé de réception ?
> si oui comment?
> ...



Bonjour
Étant passé de SNOW LEOPARD à MAVERICKS (par nécessité, iMAC de 2006 HS) je n'arrive pas à créer un accusé de réception pour MAIL sous MAVERICKS. les références données ci-dessus semblent obsolètes pour MAVERICKS et malgré les explications de 
http://www.agencelimeos.fr/5-trucs-et-astuces-pour-apple-mail/
Pourrais-je avoir de l'aide ?
Merci.
Salutations.
ci94
PS ce qui était indiqué ci-dessus(09/2011), fonctionnait bien sous SNOW LEOPARD


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (9 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,
As-tu essayé la même commande avec Sudo ?
sudo defaults write com.apple.mail UserHeaders '{"Disposition-Notification-To"="monadresse@proutprout.org";}'


Edit: Arf, désolé pour le déterrage, le post est d'octobre.


----------

